# T-Shirt Hell on Celebrity Justice



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

They had a news story about T-Shirt Hell on CJ. They got a cease & desist letter about their "I'm Rick James' Ghost, *****!" T-Shirt. The spot mentioned "T-Shirt Hell" many times and they said t-shirts are a booming business. That must've been great for their business. Is T-Shirt Hell the biggest t-shirt business? Anybody know how much money they make? They come up #1 on Google when you search "t-shirt."


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd say that they're definately in the top 10. Personally, the vast majority of them seem to be the kind of shirts that are funny but not really something people would wear, but I guess I'm wrong since they're doing so well; the guy that started it has made it up to millionaire status I believe.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

t-shirt hell os the #1 printed t-shirt company on the web. For me, approximately 1% of customers that visit my site place an order. If there percentages are the same (or similar) to mine, since they get 75000 hits a day, 1% of that would be 750 orders a day. I dont know exactly how much business they do, but they are probably selling a few hundred shirts a day, and are deffinitely the largest printed t-shirt company on the internet. The largest t-shirt company on the internet is cafepress.


----------

